# SM Hashirama vs Rinnegan Madara



## joshhookway (May 26, 2013)

Location: Where kages got brutally slaughtered
Distance: 20 Meters
Knowledge: manga
SOM: IC


----------



## KeyofMiracles (May 26, 2013)

Madara still loses as inferior Mokuton, meteors, and Preta Path aren't going to help him defeat Hashirama and hi capability with the other Rinnegan techs is currently unknown.

Though thats from a feats only standpoint. Depending on how powerful his Rinnegan techs are, he could be stronger than Hashirama now.


----------



## αce (May 26, 2013)

Feat wise Madara gets steamrolled. Although seeing as how feats aren't everything I'm tempted to say that Madara is currently portrayed as being the superior.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (May 26, 2013)

hashirama already beat madara.


----------



## Jagger (May 26, 2013)

EmsXSusanoXUltimateSasuke said:


> hashirama already beat madara.


And Sasuke beat Naruto already, does that means Sasuke is stronger than current Naruto? Dat logic.


Anyway, feat-wise, Madara loses, but not that hard. But the obvious combination of Mokuton + Rinnegan + EMS makes Madara superior to Hashirama.


----------



## KenpachiDiachoxx (May 26, 2013)

Hmm I would say Rinnegan Madara would be just about equal with SM Hashirma. Only thing we haven seen Madara use any Rinnegan Jutsus besides calling down 2 meteors and preta path. IMO I think Rinnegan Madara is stronger a Full Power Shinra Tensei would obliterate the Bhudda Statue or simply even the Meteors.

I personally think If Madara with the Kyuubi infused with Susanno pushed SM Hashirma to the limit. Madara with The Rinnegan plus Susanoo, not to mention anyone with Rinnnegan has acces to Gedo Mazo; The 1st Wood Jutsus gets trumped by pure power.


----------



## Kai (May 26, 2013)

It's up in the air. 

Hashirama has the superior performance, but the current events simply won't have the same outcome as they did in the past.

More than likely this will be the only and final instance where Madara exceeds Hashirama in power.


----------



## Bonly (May 26, 2013)

I'd go with Madara more times then not. Madara is stronger with the Rinnegan, Mokuton, his own skills and his benefits of his current form are pretty good.


----------



## Jagger (May 26, 2013)

Madara should use SM to fuse Shinsuusenju and Perfect Susano'O.


----------



## KyuubiFan (May 26, 2013)

Madara wins about 99 times out of 100 if we assume he can perform everything Nagato has shown with his Rin'negan. And sure we can assume it since he taught Obito how to use the paths who in turn - possibly - instructed Nagato.


----------



## ueharakk (May 26, 2013)

By feats, Rinnegan Madara isn't much more than EMS Madara without Kurama.

By hype, it's anyone's game as it depends on how much power you think kishi is going to give Rinnegan Madara.


----------



## joshhookway (May 26, 2013)

This is battledome, it other words feats only


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 26, 2013)

I'm going with Hashirama.


----------



## ueharakk (May 26, 2013)

joshhookway said:


> This is battledome, it other words feats only



the battledome was never feats only, it only weighs feats over hype so that if the two contradict each other, feats would be favored over hype.

  Thus if feats are lacking then its perfectly fine to use hype or to give a hype based argument.


----------



## Dr. White (May 26, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> I'm going with Hashirama.



I second this.


----------



## Lurko (May 27, 2013)

Hashi for now but I have a feeling that will change.


----------

